
Writing Women Back into the History of Science - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/this-college-student-is-writing-women-back-into-the-history-of-science
======
jardaroh
Love how she admits that she started everything after being a troll herself.
Awesome, kind of speaks volumes I think.

In any regards, if she knows of scientists that should have wiki articles but
don't or are otherwise faulty, and she spends time correcting those issues,
great. No need to make it into a gendered issue though, that is just sexist.

~~~
hobs
That's absurd to say its sexist, the woman is a volunteer contributing to the
vast store of human knowledge.

Documenting female scientists may be her agenda due to the intense amount of
vitriol online, but from the article content's its pretty clear that her aim
isnt sexist, just one that says that women werent written into the history
books as often and as readily as men.

Also the troll thing is her very first article as a child, hardly relevant.

~~~
jfabre
It is sexist by definition if she favors one sex over the other. If it
produces something good (accurate knowledge), then I don't really see the
problem...

The thing I would like to know is why she is getting so much hate. I could
write articles about men scientists all year and nobody would notice.

EDIT: Went to see her handle on twitter and got my answer. She is on the left
politically and is very open about it. Makes more sense now.

~~~
minikites
Nobody would notice because male scientists already get enough credit, the
reason there is an article about this is because lots of women in science
aren't given enough credit.

~~~
jfabre
I could write about women scientists all year and nobody would notice either.
That wasn't my point.

------
steve_w
After reading about the gender gap between Wikipedia editors
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_bias_on_Wikipedia](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender_bias_on_Wikipedia))
I've been trying to encourage more of my female friends to become Wikipedia
editors and this article will certainly help inspire. Great stuff!

------
oska
Nice to see this being quietly upvoted.

But the actual discussion thread is useless, which is not much of a surprise.
It was always going to attract the type of people who are discussed in the
article.

